# who is eating my hard disk space ...



## siddharthmakwana (May 10, 2009)

i hav recently installed Open SUSE 11 in my hp520 laptop in partition sda6 of 13.3GB and sda7 for swap(1GB) 
after installing Open SUSE 11 it showed 4Gb free space....but with in 2 or three day it came down to 0.0 Gb...i didn't installed any thing in Linux other than mplayer through source code...
where has my 4 gigas gone... due to this i my not able to login as a normal user...
every time i need to login as root... also not able to open many apps as it prompts low memory...


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

post the output of this command:



> du -a | sort -n -r | head -n 10



and this


> sudo du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10


----------



## siddharthmakwana (May 10, 2009)

*linux-ziap:~/Desktop # *du -a | sort -n -r | head -n 10 
126152    .
91504    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2
33544    ./all-20071007
22192    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/DOCS
19708    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavcodec
12716    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/DOCS/HTML
8252    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/mencoder
5956    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/DOCS/xml
4824    ./MPlayer-1.0rc2/libavcodec/libavcodec.a
4452    ./all-20071007/QuickTime.qts

*linux-ziap:~/Desktop # *sudo du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10 
du: cannot access `/var/lib/gdm/.gvfs': Permission denied
7771696    /var
7507336    /var/log
4541692    /var/log/NetworkManager-20090508
2945100    /var/log/NetworkManager-20090503
175404    /var/cache
125836    /var/cache/beagle
124472    /var/cache/beagle/indexes
96420    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation
89644    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation/PrimaryIndex
89632    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation/PrimaryIndex/_jg.cfs


----------



## siddharthmakwana (May 10, 2009)

hey i think i got it....
check this out....

*linux-ziap:/var/log #* du -a
8    ./mail.info
756    ./NetworkManager-20090506.bz2
292    ./wtmp
40    ./boot.kiwi
4    ./tomcat6
8    ./mail
4    ./apparmor/reports-archived
4    ./apparmor/reports
4    ./apparmor/reports-exported
16    ./apparmor
8    ./acpid
8    ./localmessages
44    ./boot.omsg
4    ./audit/audit.log
8    ./audit
68    ./firewall
40    ./boot.msg
4    ./mail.err
4    ./nagios/archives
8    ./nagios
0    ./mysqld.log
4    ./samba
12    ./pm-suspend.log
4    ./NetworkManager
*4541692    ./NetworkManager-20090508
*40    ./Xorg.0.log.old
0    ./zypper.log
108    ./warn
292    ./lastlog
40    ./Xorg.0.log
100    ./NetworkManager-20090508.bz2
24    ./faillog
*2945100    ./NetworkManager-20090503*
4    ./smpppd
32    ./Xorg.99.log.old
4    ./PackageKit
0    ./mail.warn
448    ./messages
4    ./apache2
4    ./YaST2/y2start.log
64    ./YaST2/perl-BL-standalone-log
4    ./YaST2/disk_sda
0    ./YaST2/y2logMount
13976    ./YaST2/y2log-1
4    ./YaST2/y2logmkinitrd
2076    ./YaST2/y2log
8    ./YaST2/y2log.SuSEconfig
4    ./YaST2/volume_info
8    ./YaST2/macro_inst_initial.ycp
4    ./YaST2/badlist
72    ./YaST2/y2logRPM
8    ./YaST2/config_diff_2009_05_02.log
4    ./YaST2/disk_sdb
4    ./YaST2/volume_info-1
4    ./YaST2/y2log_bootloader
16248    ./YaST2
324    ./NetworkManager-20090503.bz2
28    ./NetworkManager-20090509.bz2
8    ./cups/access_log
28    ./cups/error_log
40    ./cups
680    ./pk_backend_zypp
4    ./scpm
0    ./boot.log
4    ./quagga
4    ./config.log
4    ./SaX.log
0    ./news/news.err
0    ./news/news.crit
0    ./news/news.notice
4    ./news
36    ./Xorg.99.log
140    ./updateTestcase/solver-system.xml.gz
504    ./updateTestcase/144854808-package.xml.gz
4    ./updateTestcase/solver-test.xml
652    ./updateTestcase
24    ./ConsoleKit/history
28    ./ConsoleKit
0    ./ntp
4    ./gdm/:0.log.3
4    ./gdm/:0.log.1
4    ./gdm/:0.log.2
4    ./gdm/:0.log.4
4    ./gdm/:0.log
24    ./gdm
32    ./wpa_supplicant.log
4    ./krb5
7507340    .


*
shall i remove those two files.....?*


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

Yeah you can remove that (those in green), your log files are the problem. Removing log files shouldnt cause any problem.

*linux-ziap:~/Desktop # *sudo du -a /var | sort -n -r | head -n 10 
du: cannot access `/var/lib/gdm/.gvfs': Permission denied
7771696    /var
7507336    /var/log
4541692    /var/log/NetworkManager-20090508
2945100    /var/log/NetworkManager-20090503
175404    /var/cache
125836    /var/cache/beagle
124472    /var/cache/beagle/indexes
96420    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation
89644    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation/PrimaryIndex
89632    /var/cache/beagle/indexes/documentation/PrimaryIndex/_jg.cfs         

I assume that you know how to delete file in Linux using commandline. *rm* should do it with root permission.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (May 10, 2009)

hey buddy thanks a lot....


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

anytime


----------



## siddharthmakwana (May 11, 2009)

hey there...
the above problem occurred again and this time the file was of 6.3GB... i deleted the filee and also from trash but system is still showing hard disk full.... this was not the case at first timee.........


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2009)

This is a real strange problem. Better post in *forums.opensuse.org/ too.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2009)

siddharthmakwana said:


> hey there...
> the above problem occurred again and this time the file was of 6.3GB... i deleted the filee and also from trash but system is still showing hard disk full.... this was not the case at first timee.........


You may have to disable logging. Ask in opensuse forum. They know better.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2009)

And do post back the link to the solution they give. Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

Wow! Weird problem with OpenSuSE. Never seen it before (well I used OpenSuSE for just 1 hour after installing anyway....).

Ask in opensuse forums. You might have discovered a bug which nobody knew about.

Or, move off to Ubuntu


----------

